# gentoo 2006.1 primi bugs?

## ultimodruido

Ciao a tutti,

sono stato chiamato in dipartimento al polito a installare gentoo. Hanno scaricato la 2006.1 ed ho provato ad installare quella.

L'installazione grafica ha su x giu funzionato, anche se non l'ho testata a fondo. A me serviva solo qualcosa che si avviasse senza troppi fronzoli per poi installare un software che richiedevano loro.

Il punto è che nell'installazione compaiono una marea di warning su una directory inesistente di PORTDIR_OVERLAY... il gentoodev (wolf31o2) si è dimenticato la variabile nel make.conf e portage si lamenta di continuo che non la trova. L'installazione va alla fine ugualmente, quindi non c'è da preoccuparsi, ma il make.conf viene copiato uguale sul sistema finale quindi consiglio di commentare la relativa riga!

buona installazione a tutti

Nicola

----------

## randomaze

Metto il post sticky così ripristiniamo la "sana" abitudine di raccogliere i bug della versione in unico post  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non vedo dove sia il bug.

è una segnalazione giusta, che c'era anche prima

basta creare la directory per eliminare la segnalazione

----------

## ultimodruido

Mah... io non capisco perche creare una cartella che non serve... rimuovo la variabile... poi che il risultato sia simile ti do ragione   :Very Happy: 

se lo facessero di dev di togliere quella riga, via molti warning

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Mah... io non capisco perche creare una cartella che non serve... rimuovo la variabile... poi che il risultato sia simile ti do ragione  
> 
> se lo facessero di dev di togliere quella riga, via molti warning

 

infattoi l'impostazione predefinita è con la variabile commentata. ho fatto un'installazione proprio ieri ed era così

----------

## ultimodruido

Io ho installato dalla LiveCD per AMD64 e non era commentata. Per altre architetture magari era a posto... comunque quello l'avevo scritto nel caso capitasse a qualche nuovo utente per evitare che si preoccupasse...  a chi non capita meglio, a chi capita sa come risolverlo.

ciao buona giornata a tutti (ora è meglio se lavoro un po'   :Razz:  )

----------

## Cerberos86

Io ho usato la minimal 2006.1. Non riesco ad avviare il demone ssh...dice che non riesce a caricare una libreria condivisa libwrapqualcosa....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non vedo dove sia il bug.
> 
> è una segnalazione giusta, che c'era anche prima
> 
> basta creare la directory per eliminare la segnalazione

 

Ho provato il live CD per X86 e si presenta l'errore in questione. Da quello che ricordo nel live CD 2006.0 non si prensentava questo problema.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ho provato il live CD per X86 e si presenta l'errore in questione. Da quello che ricordo nel live CD 2006.0 non si prensentava questo problema.

 

che fosse il 2006.0? giurerei di avere usato il 2006.1

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che fosse il 2006.0? giurerei di avere usato il 2006.1

 

Scusami forse mi sono spiegato con i piedi.

Quello che volevo dire è che tempo fa avevo usato il 2006.0 e non avevo notato questo problema, un paio di giorni fa ho usato il 2006.1 e mi si è presentato questo problema.

----------

## .:chrome:.

ho capito. e io ho detto: "che fosse il 2006.0 quello che ho usato pochi giorni fa?"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

il problema del demone ssh è saltato fuori anche sul forum internzaionale.... potete fare una prova anke voi...? Ho risolto usando il 2006.0 minimal che non presenta il problema.

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ho capito. e io ho detto: "che fosse il 2006.0 quello che ho usato pochi giorni fa?"  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

In quel caso ti consiglio un buon pennerello  :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

a me con la 2006.0 niente di problematico...

----------

## Gaap

Confermo che non ci sono bug, ho backuppato il vecchio sistema e installato da zero e tutto ok. L'installazione l'ho fatta via ssh e tutto funzionava alla perfezione. Quello che ho notato è: il vecchio problema del riconoscimento del chipset di alcune schede di rete è stato risolto. Del resto, non ho mai avuto problemi neanche con la 2006.0

----------

## Apetrini

Forse a molti di voi non fa ne caldo ne freddo, ma non è strano che nel live-cd 2006.1 non ci sia ipw3945???

Oggi in facoltà un mio amico (che si sta avvicinando al mondo linux) voleva cominciare con gentoo e mettere la nostra amata sul suo nuovo toshiba.

Sono rimasto parecchio male quando ho visto che c'erano solo ipw2200 e ipw2100 nel live-cd. Il mio amico purtroppo non ha potuto fare l'installazione in facolta visto che non puo accedere ad internet via wireless.

Ora io mi chiedo... c'è qualche motivo particolare per cui non è stato inserito il supporto ai nuovi chipset wireless di intel? Non penso ci siano problemi con ieee80211, cosa gli costava? Non sarà forse che avevano paura di minare la stabilità del live-cd?

Un sacco di persone fanno l'installazione con il wireless e un sacco di persone hanno un ipw3945......

----------

